# Waifu thread



## Crobatman45

Post your gaming waifus here.


----------



## Chromie

Tharja







Triss from Witcher 2







Celia from Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life.


----------



## Kildor

Tharja. FE : A

RF3 Karina




Skyrim Dawnguard DLC Serena


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Spoiler










^Raven from Rune Factory 3


Spoiler










^Odette and Mikoto from Rune Factory: Tides of Destiny


Spoiler













^Lynette and Tabatha from Rune Factory: A Fantasy Harvest Moon


Spoiler










^Cecilia from Rune Factory 2


Spoiler










^Tharja from Fire Emblem: Awakening (Also.. Chrom is my waifu too, lol)


Spoiler










^Reina from Harvest Moon: Tale of Two Towns


Spoiler










^Lily from Harvest Moon: Sunshine Island


----------



## Kildor

Isabelle for president! said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Raven from Rune Factory 3
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Odette and Mikoto from Rune Factory: Tides of Destiny
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Lynette and Tabatha from Rune Factory: A Fantasy Harvest Moon
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilia from Rune Factory 2
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tharja from Fire Emblem: Awakening (Also.. Chrom is my waifu too, lol)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reina from Harvest Moon: Tale of Two Towns
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I almost forgot to add that Raven was one of my waifus ahaha. Tharja seems pretty well-liked. Expecting someone to say Cordelia sometime soon.


----------



## krielle

[SUP][SUP][SUP][SUP]Whoa, Tharja is beautiful.
I think I'm gonna go pick up my Fire Emblem back up now.[/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP]



Spoiler: alice from RF2 <3 makes me miss this game









Spoiler: ahri from league of legends


----------



## Murray

toadette is my waifu


----------



## Nerd House

Clorica - Rune Factory 4





Lucca - Chrono Trigger





Morrigan - Dragon Age


----------



## MayorSaki

waifu5ever


----------



## mayorpeko

Kyoko Kirigiri from Danganronpa: Trigger Happy Havoc :----) She's amazing <3


----------



## staticistic1114

wow.. just wow..
*pops eyeballs out, scrubs them with soap*
y'all can't be srs


----------



## Kildor

staticistic1114 said:


> wow.. just wow..
> *pops eyeballs out, scrubs them with soap*
> y'all can't be srs



We're *damn* serious.


----------



## Isabelle for president!

When it comes to waifus, I'm dead serious


----------



## staticistic1114

Kildor said:


> We're *damn* serious.



I'm pretty much mostly surprised of you


----------



## Kildor

staticistic1114 said:


> I'm pretty much mostly surprised of you



Why are you surprised?


----------



## staticistic1114

Murray said:


> toadette is my waifu



#respect
only waifu that ain't an anime.. looking.. thingy..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kildor said:


> Why are you surprised?



just didn't see it coming from you


----------



## BungoTheElf

no anime waifus? :'(


----------



## Kildor

lynn105 said:


> no anime waifus? :'(



Anime waifus are da best.


----------



## Nerd House

All of mine are from video games....


----------



## staticistic1114

Adol the Red said:


> All of mine are from video games....



not you too <///3


----------



## Nerd House

staticistic1114 said:


> not you too <///3



Well, when everyone you like in real life rejects you, and you start to feel worthless, what else is there?


----------



## staticistic1114

Adol the Red said:


> Well, when everyone you like in real life rejects you, and you start to feel worthless, what else is there?



drugs me? c:
look I've been rejected my whole childhood xD you don't see me falling for a fictional character


----------



## Nerd House

staticistic1114 said:


> drugs me? c:
> look I've been rejected my whole childhood xD you don't see me falling for a fictional character



You're taken xD

And it's not falling for, its more like....imagining what it would be like to be in that anime or game and romancing the character. How they'd react, etc.


----------



## staticistic1114

Adol the Red said:


> You're taken xD
> 
> And it's not falling for, its more like....imagining what it would be like to be in that anime or game and romancing the character. How they'd react, etc.



true.. xDD

owh god please no..


----------



## Kildor

staticistic1114 said:


> not you too <///3



I can get a real living girl, it's just that... these girls are like fallen angels.


----------



## staticistic1114

Kildor said:


> I can get a real living girl, it's just that... these girls are like fallen angels.



**fictional
eh don't live too much in fantasy, then reality will be too hard for you :u


----------



## Alice

My waifu is in my signature.


----------



## debinoresu

staticistic1114 said:


> **fictional
> eh don't live too much in fantasy, then reality will be too hard for you :u



oh my god SERIOUSLY static this is just for fun. please leave the thread if youre just going to call people weird for being attracted to fictional people?? were not delusional, we know these people are fake. there is absolutely NOTHING wrong or weird about being attracted to fictional people, and the mindset that there is something wrong with that pisses me the hell off.

now i gotta composite my wife list hang on


----------



## Sanaki

Ahri from league... she's my best champion


----------



## Kildor

staticistic1114 said:


> **fictional
> eh don't live too much in fantasy, then reality will be too hard for you :u



But the point, isn't reality already hard for you? Even though you don't live in fantasy.

Anyway, You can post Husbandos here if you like Static.


----------



## staticistic1114

debinoresu said:


> oh my god SERIOUSLY static this is just for fun. please leave the thread if youre just going to call people weird for being attracted to fictional people?? were not delusional, we know these people are fake. there is absolutely NOTHING wrong or weird about being attracted to fictional people, and the mindset that there is something wrong with that pisses me the hell off.
> 
> now i gotta composite my wife list hang on



sorry x//x it's just.. never mind I'll be off now
//kicked

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kildor said:


> But the point, isn't reality already hard for you? Even though you don't live in fantasy.
> 
> Anyway, You can post Husbandos here if you like Static.



it is.. I pretty much live in fantasy, its just what my mom tells me

I can? well.. ok..


----------



## Kildor

Kildor said:


> You can post Husbandos here if you like Static.





staticistic1114 said:


> sorry x//x it's just.. never mind I'll be off now
> //kicked



You can post male waifus, or husbandos ehehe.


----------



## Warrior

statistic people r just having fun don't worry.


----------



## staticistic1114

Warrior said:


> statistic people r just having fun don't worry.



ily♥


----------



## Sanaki

And so what if we live in fantasy.. I have a boyfriend who plays league with me and his bae is Zed. We both love our mains


----------



## staticistic1114

Mayor Elsa said:


> And so what if we live in fantasy.. I have a boyfriend who plays league with me and his bae is Zed. We both love our mains



don't hate me ;//;


----------



## Kildor

Warrior said:


> statistic people r just having fun don't worry.



Some are very serious though.


----------



## Warrior

my husbando 



Spoiler


----------



## Kildor

Warrior said:


> my husbando
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Looks badass to me.


----------



## staticistic1114

Hatake Kakashi from Naruto


Spoiler: damn he looks hot even as a kid♥















Neil from Harvest Moon


Spoiler: his mean attitude is so attractive♥♥











Yanda from Yotsuba&!


Spoiler: very childish♥♥











Sanji from One Piece


Spoiler: such a ladies man xD











Fang from Maximum Ride


Spoiler: he's like Neil, and very romantic but he hides it♥















I'm pretty sure I have more.. but there are the ones on the top of my mind


----------



## Alice

You can't hotlink zerochan, static. You'll have to find pictures that aren't from zerochan.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO

Edit: Oh, I saw the thread just said _gaming_ waifus/husbandos.

Sorry...


----------



## Kildor

staticistic1114 said:


> Hatake Kakashi from Naruto
> 
> 
> Spoiler: damn he looks hot even as a kid♥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil from Harvest Moon
> 
> 
> Spoiler: his mean attitude is so attractive♥♥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanda from Yotsuba&!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: very childish♥♥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji from One Piece
> 
> 
> Spoiler: such a ladies man xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang from Maximum Ride
> 
> 
> Spoiler: he's like Neil, and very romantic but he hides it♥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have more.. but there are the ones on the top of my mind



And you thought liking fictional women was weird.


----------



## debinoresu

static wait you were calling people weird and gross for having waifus but then you have husbandos???? I dont even get it whats the difference??? maybe youre just openly a hypocrite idk

w/e buries self in waifus to get rid of my, anger

LIKE EVERY GIRL FROM DANGAN RONPA EVERY SINGLE ONE IDEC (particularly sonia tho)



Spoiler: shinobu from no more heroes













Spoiler: bad girl from no more heroes













Spoiler: keira from harvest moon ds













Spoiler: dorothy from rune factory













Spoiler: naoto from persona











man theres way more but I dont have the time to,, say,, just so many

I also have many husbandos but I wont bother lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kildor said:


> And you thought liking fictional women was weird.



ik like?? what a hypocrite wtf why is it ANY different


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO

debinoresu said:


> w/e buries self in waifus to get rid of my, anger
> 
> LIKE EVERY GIRL FROM DANGAN RONPA EVERY SINGLE ONE IDEC (particularly sonia tho)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shinobu from no more heroes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bad girl from no more heroes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: keira from harvest moon ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dorothy from rune factory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: naoto from persona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man theres way more but I dont have the time to,, say,, just so many
> 
> I also have many husbandos but I wont bother lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ik like?? what a hypocrite wtf why is it ANY different



Bad-Girl looks like a very interesting waifu IMO. c:


----------



## Nerd House

debinoresu said:


> static wait you were calling people weird and gross for having waifus but then you have husbandos????



*You're reading way too much into it.
She simply hopped on the bandwagon. If you can't beat em, join em....as they say.

To the gal who posted Darunia (the goron)...I hope your body is ready xD
*


----------



## debinoresu

MayorSarah13 said:


> Edit: Oh, I saw the thread just said _gaming_ waifus/husbandos.
> 
> Sorry...



im actually glad its only gaming bc if it was just waifus/husbandos from ANYTHING Id have too many, too too many


----------



## Warrior

debinoresu said:


> Spoiler: shinobu from no more heroes



mmmmmmnnnnyyyyeeah 

would kiss


----------



## debinoresu

Adol the Red said:


> *You're reading way too much into it.
> She simply hopped on the bandwagon. If you can't beat em, join em....as they say.
> 
> To the gal who posted Darunia (the goron)...I hope your body is ready xD
> *



idk I think she posted her husbandos after someone told her she could post her husbandos, like she already had husbandos beforehand??

maybe I was reading too into it, just the whole "ew liking fictional characters is gross" mentality makes me very salty lol


----------



## Warrior

Adol the Red said:


> *You're reading way too much into it.
> She simply hopped on the bandwagon. If you can't beat em, join em....as they say.
> 
> To the gal who posted Darunia (the goron)...I hope your body is ready xD
> *





Can you not read 

I am the ultimate Warrior 

Ready for ANY challenge


----------



## staticistic1114

debinoresu said:


> static wait you were calling people weird and gross for having waifus but then you have husbandos???? I dont even get it whats the difference??? maybe youre just openly a hypocrite idk



no its just.. I was never encouraged..
so I thought it was a wrong thing


----------



## Kildor

Adol the Red said:


> *You're reading way too much into it.
> She simply hopped on the bandwagon. If you can't beat em, join em....as they say.
> 
> To the gal who posted Darunia (the goron)...I hope your body is ready xD
> *



Sounds like scummy to me 

If this was a thread about anime waifus, I'd have quite a long list. Right now I'm thinking of more gaming waifus, ehehe.


----------



## Nerd House

Warrior said:


> Can you not read
> 
> I am the ultimate Warrior
> 
> Ready for ANY challenge



I dunno....Darunia is....well, look at him. xD


----------



## staticistic1114

ehh, I shouldn't have posted my husbandos..


----------



## Warrior

Yeah but if I'm being real, Ultimate Waifu



Spoiler









MY WAIFU WILL KICK YOUR WAIFUS ASS INTO THE FIRES OF HELL


----------



## Kildor

Remembered some! 

Franziska Von Karma, Ace Attorney series.


Spoiler










Trucy Wright Ace Attorney series


Spoiler


----------



## debinoresu

staticistic1114 said:


> no its just.. I was never encouraged..
> so I thought it was a wrong thing



why would it be wrong tho? like the only reason anyone ever lists off is that theyre not real, but of course we know that- were still able to find them attractive/the personality assigned to them attractive, idk why we wouldnt/shouldnt

like, its cool man, I guess youve learned, but like just you were acting like it was gross to be attracted to fic characters and then u turn around and have husbandos iiiiidk

I guess if youve learned theres nothing wrong with it then its all good bc there seriously isnt anything gross/weird about it? like just dont go around calling people gross or scolding them bc of this sort of thing dude


----------



## Sanaki

she's so perf


----------



## staticistic1114

debinoresu said:


> why would it be wrong tho? like the only reason anyone ever lists off is that theyre not real, but of course we know that- were still able to find them attractive/the personality assigned to them attractive, idk why we wouldnt/shouldnt
> 
> like, its cool man, I guess youve learned, but like just you were acting like it was gross to be attracted to fic characters and then u turn around and have husbandos iiiiidk
> 
> I guess if youve learned theres nothing wrong with it then its all good bc there seriously isnt anything gross/weird about it? like just dont go around calling people gross or scolding them bc of this sort of thing dude



please stop I already feel like a total freak..

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm about to have a mental breakdown
I'll be off before I burst


----------



## debinoresu

staticistic1114 said:


> please stop I already feel like a total freak..



ok??????? dude idk dont victimize yourself like that, you arent a freak for picking up a bad mentality. all that matters is that u teach urself right??

unless u mean ur a freak for having husbandos bc the whole point of this is that no one is a freak for that or for having waifus

but kk last post regarding u, just saying u aint no freak


----------



## Celestefey

I'm surprised NO ONE mentioned this beauty!  







She's a goddess. The ultimate waifu. ;-; <3 I like all of the Zeldas to be honest, but SS Zelda is number 1 for me. I mean I DO like Hyrule Warriors Zelda too, she's probably number 2, but... Ugh... SKYWARD SWORD ZELDA. 

Also runner up prize for number 1 husbando:






Skyward Sword Link! All of the Links are adorable in their own ways, but tbh, Skyward Sword Link and Zelda hold a special place in my heart. I think it's because they actually showed personality for once (excluding Wind Waker!), so it made them a lot more adorable/funny/cute in their own way, so I connected with them more.  Yeah.

Anyway, since this is a waifu thread, I will stick to my waifus! 






Princess Peach. ^^ Anyone who knows me knows I love Peach and I'm SOOOO glad you could play as her in 3D World. Cat Princess Peach = Too adorable! 






Samus!  As you can see, Nintendo seem to hold my favourite "waifus", hehe... But maybe it's time for a non-Nintendo one!






Oerba Yun Fang! I was going to put Lightning but I think I prefer Fang anyway. Despite the fact I hate Vanille SOOOO much, I just love Fang's loyalty towards her and she's just like a big loving sister. Not only that but she's probably the best character in XIII... In my opinion anyway.  Plus Fang's a beauty, too. <3

Okay I could go on for a lot longer, b-but I think I will cut my list short and end there!


----------



## Kildor

Himari said:


> I'm surprised NO ONE mentioned this beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a goddess. The ultimate waifu. ;-; <3 I like all of the Zeldas to be honest, but SS Zelda is number 1 for me. I mean I DO like Hyrule Warriors Zelda too, she's probably number 2, but... Ugh... SKYWARD SWORD ZELDA.
> 
> Also runner up prize for number 1 husbando:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyward Sword Link! All of the Links are adorable in their own ways, but tbh, Skyward Sword Link and Zelda hold a special place in my heart. I think it's because they actually showed personality for once (excluding Wind Waker!), so it made them a lot more adorable/funny/cute in their own way, so I connected with them more.  Yeah.
> 
> Anyway, since this is a waifu thread, I will stick to my waifus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Peach. ^^ Anyone who knows me knows I love Peach and I'm SOOOO glad you could play as her in 3D World. Cat Princess Peach = Too adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samus!  As you can see, Nintendo seem to hold my favourite "waifus", hehe... But maybe it's time for a non-Nintendo one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oerba Yun Fang! I was going to put Lightning but I think I prefer Fang anyway. Despite the fact I hate Vanille SOOOO much, I just love Fang's loyalty towards her and she's just like a big loving sister. Not only that but she's probably the best character in XIII... In my opinion anyway.  Plus Fang's a beauty, too. <3
> 
> Okay I could go on for a lot longer, b-but I think I will cut my list short and end there!



GRAH ZERO SUIT SAMUS IS ONE OF THE BEST WAIFUS.

Jusy sayin'.


----------



## ACNiko

Zelda in Skyward Sword <333333333

(Ghirahim is my secret lover)


----------



## Celestefey

Kildor said:


> GRAH ZERO SUIT SAMUS IS ONE OF THE BEST WAIFUS.
> 
> Jusy sayin'.



I was going to ask why you ONLY said Zero Suit Samus, but I soon worked out why. :x To be honest, I like Samus in her armor and zero suit.


----------



## Warrior

Kildor said:


> GRAH ZERO SUIT SAMUS IS ONE OF THE BEST WAIFUS.
> 
> Jusy sayin'.




im laughing imagine someone who was just like "Samus is my waifu, she gotta be wearing the full varia suit,, at all times. oh yeah, hot stuf"


----------



## Kildor

Himari said:


> I was going to ask why you ONLY said Zero Suit Samus, but I soon worked out why. :x To be honest, I like Samus in her armor and zero suit.





Warrior said:


> im laughing imagine someone who was just like "Samus is my waifu, she gotta be wearing the full varia suit,, at all times. oh yeah, hot stuf"



Because no one wants to date a space bounty hunter with a full varia suit that looks more masculine then the actual male. Gahahhaha. It'd be funny though. Imagine Samus dating a 6" guy, while she's 6"6-6"8 wearing full Varia Suit.


----------



## Nerd House

Aww man, I'm ashamed that I forgot about Fang :/


----------



## Kildor

Adol the Red said:


> Aww man, I'm ashamed that I forgot about Fang :/



I'm ashamed I forgot about the Ace Attorney girls.


----------



## Byebi

WEH I have a ton more waifus in animes than games BUT HERE I GO--



Spoiler: BBYS








Anise from tales of the abyss, prob one of my first waifus?????????





Tear, same game ;__;





Chidori- p3
I thought she was a ***** at first but she's so adorable after she starts liking stupei?





naoto shiogane -p4
high fives deb





Chie satonaka -p4





Rise kujikawa -4

uhhh I think that's it but I can't help but think that I'm leaving someone out--

OH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ELEVATOR ASSISTANT BAB YEAUH


----------



## Alice

BibiBurger said:


> WEH I have a ton more waifus in animes than games BUT HERE I GO--
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BBYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anise from tales of the abyss, prob one of my first waifus?????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tear, same game ;__;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chidori- p3
> I thought she was a ***** at first but she's so adorable after she starts liking stupei?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naoto shiogane -p4
> high fives deb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chie satonaka -p4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rise kujikawa -4
> 
> uhhh I think that's it but I can't help but think that I'm leaving someone out--
> 
> OH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELEVATOR ASSISTANT BAB YEAUH



My number one waifu



Spoiler


----------



## Kildor

Alice said:


> My number one waifu
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I cant see ur waifu


----------



## debinoresu

I THOUGHT OF MORE THAT ARE IMPORTANT.



Spoiler: impa from loz, either one
















Spoiler: princess kaguya from okami













Spoiler: tetra from windwaker













Spoiler: medli from windwaker













Spoiler: erica from catherine








tho i hate how she was used for a trans joke, but shes still my waifu


----------



## Alice

Kildor said:


> I cant see ur waifu



Lol, what do you mean?


----------



## Byebi

Alice said:


> My number one waifu
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



i hatE YOU GET OUT

DEB TELL ME THE TRANS JOKES ABOUT ERICA
she was my fav

also that afro chick is cool


----------



## mob

and ive got more but those are the mains lol


----------



## Alice

BibiBurger said:


> i hatE YOU GET OUT



Oh, okay. If you say so.


----------



## mob

Alice said:


> Lol, what do you mean?



the link is broken aka ur waifu doesnt exist


----------



## Alice

gamzee said:


> the link is broken aka ur waifu doesnt exist



Shouldn't be broken, I can see it just fine.


----------



## Byebi

:'( am i a ghost
that only alice can see

tear tear


----------



## Alice

BibiBurger said:


> :'( am i a ghost
> that only alice can see
> 
> tear tear



You're like that one guy from that one movie. Drop dead Fred.


----------



## Isabella

kumatora comes to mind
shes da best


----------



## debinoresu

BibiBurger said:


> i hatE YOU GET OUT
> 
> DEB TELL ME THE TRANS JOKES ABOUT ERICA
> she was my fav
> 
> also that afro chick is cool



trish was also cool

like in one of the endings its revealed to her boyfriend shes trans and that her name used to be eric and he like freaks out over it, and theres lots of negative fan ****, ive seen several people use boy pronouns and call her eric
trash, people are trash 

erica is a fabulous pile of glitter and everyone else is trash kk


----------



## Shirohibiki

regarding the whole ****storm earlier: w2g on judging people for liking fantasy characters, which, in fact, _everyone_ does. that actor on your favorite TV show? he might be a real person, but guess what! his character is _fantasy._ oooh, shocking revelation. people who harp on those who live in fantasy a healthy amount have some serious insecurities lmfaoooo
(though i live in fantasy an unhealthy amount. dont look at me.)

ANYWAY
i have WAY too many waifus, WAY too many. i cant even begin, to list them, but lets see... ill pick my top fandoms off my head.


Spoiler: Wreck-It Ralph - Sergeant Tamora Calhoun













Spoiler: Batman - Harley Quinn/Harleen Quinzel













Spoiler: Frozen - Elsa and Anna













Spoiler: Lego Movie - Princess Unikitty













Spoiler: Rune Factory 4 - Margaret










i have so many more but this is all i could scrounge up for right now. if i hone in on some more ill post em


----------



## Nerd House

Shirohibiki said:


> regarding the whole ****storm earlier: w2g on judging people for liking fantasy characters, which, in fact, _everyone_ does. that actor on your favorite TV show? he might be a real person, but guess what! his character is _fantasy._ oooh, shocking revelation. people who harp on those who live in fantasy a healthy amount have some serious insecurities lmfaoooo
> (though i live in fantasy an unhealthy amount. dont look at me.)



The issue was dealt with and dropped, there was no need to dredge it up again 

Forgot about that chick from Wreck it Ralph. SHe's pretty hot.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Adol the Red said:


> The issue was dealt with and dropped, there was no need to dredge it up again
> 
> Forgot about that chick from Wreck it Ralph. SHe's pretty hot.



pshhh i was late to the party so i had to say my piece :V

OH and adding morrigan to my list but not putting a pic because you already did 

man i have so many waifus. i cant choose. so many,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, if someone threw fandoms at me i could probably pick some out easier that way. did i mention like everyone from persona 4????



Spoiler: Persona 4 - Chie Satonaka













Spoiler: Persona 4 - Yukiko Amagi










and ofc rise and naoto are there too. but i think chie and yukiko are my Top Waifus of p4


Spoiler: Phoenix Wright - Franziska von Karma













Spoiler: Phoenix Wright - Athena Cykes


----------



## Kildor

Shirohibiki said:


> regarding the whole ****storm earlier: w2g on judging people for liking fantasy characters, which, in fact, _everyone_ does. that actor on your favorite TV show? he might be a real person, but guess what! his character is _fantasy._ oooh, shocking revelation. people who harp on those who live in fantasy a healthy amount have some serious insecurities lmfaoooo
> (though i live in fantasy an unhealthy amount. dont look at me.)
> 
> ANYWAY
> i have WAY too many waifus, WAY too many. i cant even begin, to list them, but lets see... ill pick my top fandoms off my head.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wreck-It Ralph - Sergeant Tamora Calhoun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Batman - Harley Quinn/Harleen Quinzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Frozen - Elsa and Anna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lego Movie - Princess Unikitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rune Factory 4 - Margaret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have so many more but this is all i could scrounge up for right now. if i hone in on some more ill post em


Oh god Harley Quinn. 

Also, I just realised that chick from Wrekc it Ralph was voiced by _Coach Sylvester_ from Glee.
.


----------



## Shirohibiki

hngnggng i cant remember all of my waifus from ace attorney. im sad, 
oh ALSO LIKE 80% oF DISNEY PRINCESSES, and dont even get me started on anime/manga because -rolls out extremely long list- damnit


----------



## Kildor

Shirohibiki said:


> hngnggng i cant remember all of my waifus from ace attorney. im sad,
> oh ALSO LIKE 80% oF DISNEY PRINCESSES, and dont even get me started on anime/manga because -rolls out extremely long list- damnit



I listed two of my waifus from Ace Attorney like 2 pagws back I think


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I don't really have many waifus, so here's the only ones that come to mind at the moment.

Rosalina (Super Mario Galaxy)





Zelda (The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword)





Tharja (Fire Emblem: Awakening)


----------



## krielle

Spoiler: aht from radiant historia









Spoiler: chalis from golden sun: dark dawn









Spoiler: lady zozo from code of princess


----------



## radical6

why are there so many tharjas in this thread. tharja is ****. you should feel bad for having her as your waifu

anyway henry from FE:A <3


----------



## Kildor

tsundere said:


> why are there so many tharjas in this thread. tharja is ****. you should feel bad for having her as your waifu
> 
> anyway henry from FE:A <3



Lol.  

Tharja is best.


----------



## Isabelle for president!

tsundere said:


> why are there so many tharjas in this thread. tharja is ****. you should feel bad for having her as your waifu
> 
> anyway henry from FE:A <3





Spoiler


----------



## radical6

Isabelle for president! said:


> Spoiler



please get a better waifu


----------



## Kildor

Isabelle for president! said:


> Spoiler



Ahhh Nagi Sanzennin in the 2nd picture. 
One of Mai anime waifus.


----------



## Isabelle for president!

tsundere said:


> please get a better waifu



Only if you get a better husbando:>


----------



## Alice

tsundere said:


> please get a better waifu



I never really saw the appeal in Tharja. Aside from the whole yandere schtick.



Spoiler











I was more into Tiki.


----------



## Kildor

Isabelle for president! said:


> Only if you get a better husbando:>


Oohh snap. Damn.


Alice said:


> I never really saw the appeal in Tharja. Aside from the whole yandere schtick.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more into Tiki.



Haha Tiki looks wonderful too.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

tsundere said:


> please get a better waifu







You're just jealous because Tharja is a bad***.


----------



## Puffy

Spoiler: Junko Enoshima- Dangan Ronpa 













Spoiler: Mary- Harvest Moon













Spoiler: Witch Princess- Harvest Moon


----------



## Alice

Puffy said:


> Spoiler: Junko Enoshima- Dangan Ronpa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mary- Harvest Moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Witch Princess- Harvest Moon



Most of those images are broken, or cannot be hotlinked.


----------



## Chromie

staticistic1114 said:


> **fictional
> eh don't live too much in fantasy, then reality will be too hard for you :u



Wow you are crazy judgmental.



tsundere said:


> why are there so many tharjas in this thread. tharja is ****. you should feel bad for having her as your waifu
> 
> anyway henry from FE:A <3




That's why we love her!


----------



## Crobatman45

Nobody else loves Kumatora?


----------



## Tessie

my bebe, Tifa Lockhart


----------



## Aran

staticistic1114 said:


> Neil from Harvest Moon



I hate Neil. I married Neil first. As soon as he told me that I was going to be responsible for kitchen work, I deleted my file, restarted as a boy, and married Yuri. Regret absolutely nothing.

haha jk except srsly i hate neil ok jk

as for me



Spoiler: Naoto Shirogane













Spoiler: Liara T'Soni











I just... every time I play through these games, I can't deviate from picking Naoto and Liara as love interests in their respective games.

I don't know if I can fangirl over my favorite League champions in the same way, though. like gosh they're all 2cool5me yakno, plus i ship the best ones with other champions already ;w;

I didn't even know that Tharja was so popular. o.o I've played through FE:A a few times and I can't stop marrying Chrom. Like, I look at all the other potential husbands in the game and think man, Chrom da bes.

@Shirohibiki: GAH I WAS TOTES IN RABU WITH CHIE but then we fought Yukiko's Shadow and I was like wao wao i can't, i need chie and yukiko together, you can't have one without the other so i must stick with naoto


----------



## Alice

Aran said:


> I hate Neil. I married Neil first. As soon as he told me that I was going to be responsible for kitchen work, I deleted my file, restarted as a boy, and married Yuri. Regret absolutely nothing.
> 
> haha jk except srsly i hate neil ok jk
> 
> as for me
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Naoto Shirogane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Liara T'Soni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just... every time I play through these games, I can't deviate from picking Naoto and Liara as love interests in their respective games.
> 
> I don't know if I can fangirl over my favorite League champions in the same way, though. like gosh they're all 2cool5me yakno, plus i ship the best ones with other champions already ;w;
> 
> I didn't even know that Tharja was so popular. o.o I've played through FE:A a few times and I can't stop marrying Chrom. Like, I look at all the other potential husbands in the game and think man, Chrom da bes.
> 
> @Shirohibiki: GAH I WAS TOTES IN RABU WITH CHIE but then we fought Yukiko's Shadow and I was like wao wao i can't, i need chie and yukiko together, you can't have one without the other so i must stick with naoto



What's wrong with kitchen work? Do you not like cooking?


----------



## LinDUNguin

Wynne from EO4. If I were a lady she'd give me a lady boner but instead she just makes my heart go doki doki.








tsundere said:


> why are there so many tharjas in this thread. tharja is ****. you should feel bad for having her as your waifu
> 
> anyway henry from FE:A <3



Yea, pssh. Tharja's an entry level FE waifu. Pouty Severa master race


----------



## Zeiro

quick

someone make a hasubando thread


----------



## Kildor

Reizo said:


> quick
> 
> someone make a hasubando thread



Wish granted.


----------



## Aran

Alice said:


> What's wrong with kitchen work? Do you not like cooking?



no lol


----------



## rockthemike13

GO GET EM VELVETINA <3


----------



## Jawile




----------



## Flop




----------



## Sanaki




----------



## Nerd House

Jawile said:


>



That's the wrong Flannery.

Here, have this one:


Spoiler


----------



## -Aaron

All these people having more than one waifu...
Absolutely disgusting.

It's like you don't remember the old nursery rhyme:

_Never have more than one waifu, it will ruin your laifu._


----------



## RhinoK

Lightning <333


----------



## Crobatman45

INB4 Dead or Alive


----------



## Kildor

Three of my Pokemon trainer waifus in one picture:


Spoiler


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex

Isabelle is my waifu.

Isababy~


----------



## Alice

Adol the Red said:


> That's the wrong Flannery.
> 
> Here, have this one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



ew, that chest is disgusting. Also, a little nsfw.


----------



## Javocado

I have a few(I hope i'm doing this right lol)



Spoiler: kh2 kairi









Spoiler: Popuri from Harvest Moon: Friends Of Mineral Town









Spoiler: 2 in 1









Spoiler: THE GOAT, PIKE QUEEN LUCY FROM POKEMON EMERALD


----------



## Sanaki

Alice said:


> ew, that chest is disgusting. Also, a little nsfw.



Her stomach looks p gross as well :x


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Rosalina.


----------



## debinoresu

Alice said:


> ew, that chest is disgusting. Also, a little nsfw.





Ahri said:


> Her stomach looks p gross as well :x



seriously?? are u serious

is her stomach gross because... shes thin? is that? why? her big hips? wh??????

also how is it nsfw??? all her bits are covered??? if u cant handle large breasts even when theyre covered u should prob tape your eyes shut because there are a lot of those in the world


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

Kirigiri from danganronpa I love herrrrr *^*


----------



## Lauren

MY TBT WAIFU




but game waifu will have to be this lady!




Chell, from portal!

Also, Rosalina!


----------



## grahamf

Aww, I thought we were going to talk about Wakfu.


----------



## magmortar

Probably Elizabeth from Persona 3! I love 5929628 other video game ladies but it only feels right to call Elizabeth my waifu.


----------



## Saylor

Tetra from The Wind Waker. <3


----------

